# Baiting Deer, Do you do it?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you put bait down for deer? It can be maize or apples, maybe you plant food plots, whats in them? Salt licks, scent wicks etc. Is it legal in your state?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Baiting deer is legal here although I have not done so.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I used to bait once in awhile.Then Michigan banned it, so I planted food plots. My success rate has soared and I see alot more deer. Michigan has now reversed the ban so we'll see how that goes. I'm sticking with my food plots though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Food plots are the way to go if yo have the space for them. They become a permanent food source. I've thought of putting ina few small patches at our cabin.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I used apple, corn, wheat, accorns, whatever I have or can get. I start before season and end after christmas. The food often lasts till mid January. Everything gets in on the action, squirrels, raccoons, turkey, lot of birds, deer, rabbits, opposum, muskrats, and what ever else I have seen all the above. I find it cool to watch.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Baiting is not legal in Colorado, but a waterhole seems to be the best bait around here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I used to bait once in awhile.Then Michigan banned it, so I planted food plots. My success rate has soared and I see alot more deer. Michigan has now reversed the ban so we'll see how that goes. I'm sticking with my food plots though.


Tom what do you grow in your food plots? Vetches and buckwheat?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don's right. I'm lucky to have somewhere to grow food plots. Other folks aren't so lucky, especially on public land. I have a mixture of clovers and oats. I didn't reseed any this year and they're growing out of control. May plant some beans to supplement them though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes clover slipped my mind. Anything you put in the ground over here they'll eat!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They usually are nocturnal after gun season but not here with the plots. Never seen so many deer in the late season. They dig thru the snow and root everything up. It's crazy how well they work !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So could you under sow a root crop like stubble turnips or a beet of some sort?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes. They LOVE turnips. They destroy the ground pretty badly going after them. I thought about putting them in another area. They like beets too. Only after both of them freeze though. Sweetens them up.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought that would be the case!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're like little fat kids on chocolate cake !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

How big are your food plots Tom?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Approximately one acre. Looking to expand on them though another half acre or so to diversify.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> They're like little fat kids on chocolate cake !!


Are you talking about me ?????

Ever try soy beans ??? excellent protein for late season too .

How do you plant beets or turnips and when ????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Are you talking about me ?????
> 
> Ever try soy beans ??? excellent protein for late season too .
> 
> How do you plant beets or turnips and when ????


 Till and put seed in. When conditions are right.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha Brian !! The problem has been the conditions. They're pretty favorible right now. I need to get a move on with them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beets and turnips are planted in the spring same as beans.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What type of bean's are you planting Tom?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Soy. The deer love the greens and will go after the beans when they dry out and the snow hits.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Are they eating them green,soft or when they are dry and hard?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They eat the tops off the plants when green and then the beans when they are dry or have been harvested.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you ever had a problem with bloat from them eating the dried beans Tom? Over here I'd never feed wheat as deer will gorge themselves and have problems.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never have paid attention to be honest. They're usually too skittish to slow down and usually at that of the year is late doe season so lots of the deer are being shot.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt...not sure if you noticed I add oats and wheat to my feed but not by the gallons. The doves seem to enjoy it more than the deer. I see the deer on the corn and apples the most. Never thought about bloating being a problem, perhaps I should.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I did notice but you said you put so many other things down that I'm sure it's not a problem. It's more when thats the sole thing they are feeding on.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen them feeding like seagulls at McDonalds right after they cut a wheatfield. The deer go nuts !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats ok as its just the bits out the back of the combine that have gone through the sieves. Its fresh food and there maybe young plants coming through in the bottom of the crop or after its been cut and some rain has fallen the grain and weeds start to grow.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Where I lay the oats and wheat the following spring first thing that is up and they do eat it up as it is the first grass up.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lush green leaves, they love it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It looked like a lawn in May where I had all that feed.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats how our local forest looks likes all year because of the high deer numbers!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow ! that is somthing to see


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What you don't see are as many orchids and wildflowers!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would imagine that the flowers are prime pickings for them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah its the little muntjac that do the orchids. Mind its not all the deer as there a thousands of bloody rabbits too!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would enjoy helping take care of that problem.

You saw our PD problems...I could see doing it to Mr. Hoppy


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brian you would get bored of shooting the little buggers!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps...but it would be a challenge trying to help you guys out.

Too bad those mink do not take to enjoying dinning on rabbit !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They do but not enough of them!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would think that would be an excellent food supply for them. Causing a explosion in mink ? Then in Mink coats.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not sure the coats would sell. I just want the mink gone but sadly thats not going to happen.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll come help. Sounds like fun !! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And around here they are trying to limit the number of mink trapped so as to have enough to go around. Wild huh.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Yep! Corn feeders, food plots, protein feeders and watering systems is the way we do it in the dry lands!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't even think about you guys in those areas. Gotta be tough on the animals trying to survive in that drought !! Supplemental feeding is your only choice there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing...that and water .


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I'll come help. Sounds like fun !! LOL


Any time you like Tom! Just come on over.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

As soon as I get a ride...... LOL. Would love too !! Someday..........


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The door is always open Tom.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Tom..lets rent a C-10...we can start in Az and head easy picking each of us up along the way.

Get ready Matt.....Beer and wine, deer and deer, rabbits and ferrets, Pike and perch.

I think you might have to charge lodging.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds good too me! All stay for free.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like your thinking Brian !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My brother owns one surplus from the war. He said I can use it and he runs a refinerary, so fuel is free. I would have to hire someone to fly the darn thing...aw heck...I saw them do it, I can fly.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not on the bloody thing!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was thinking you could come back with us...and you could stay at who evers house for however long and see, fish and hunt our country.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds good Brian just one problem you can't fly a plane so I'm not getting on it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What is a C-10 ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

DC10 maybe?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what i was thinking or a KC-10.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers a DC10.

Don I can learn on the go...flying is not the problem, it is the sudden stop.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When should I pack my bags ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am thinking you are talking about your parachute bag ?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Its amazing what a big water trough out in the middle of no where will draw up. It gets pretty dry around here. I like to take a couple bags of oats, cpl bags of corn, 35-50 pounds of turnip seeds, 50 pounds of black eye peas, bag of clover, rye, and whatever else I can get my hands on that will run through the planter and get busy. People think Im crazy but it always seems to work. I have a decent plot left at the end of winter where everybody else's is grazed off. Our deer will eat the turnip greens but not really dig up the turnip so we will dig us a bucket or two and save some of the greens as well. Plus you will have plenty of beans for the house and the deer ! If there is no tanks around then set out a water trough where you can get to it with a pick up and keep it full. Put up a cam and watch what all comes to the water !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> Yeppers a DC10.
> 
> Don I can learn on the go...flying is not the problem, it is the sudden stop.


 I think I'll save my pennies for a commercial flight LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your smart to do so Tom, its called living!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think he's hokesing us !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You may be right!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I could hear it now between Brian and his brother " I thought you said pack lunches not parachutes !!" or "can you swim?" LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You can hold the bag the pack lunches came in above your head and hope for the best!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I could hear it now between Brian and his brother " I thought you said pack lunches not parachutes !!" or "can you swim?" LOL


I liked that responce









The only flying I have ever done was pulling parrasails. It was great fun but I think it less then quallifies me for anything self propelled.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Couldn't resist those .......


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

100% illegal out in Colorado. A lot different from TX where they can shoot deer over bait. Missouri where I am from you can set out bait but it has to be picked up well before the season opens.

I have 6 really nice mule deer bucks that frequent my property at least 4-5 times a week. We lost one on the county road last night though. I wish I could bait these guys. I have a small part of the lawn that I water to keep them coming back. It's the only green vegetation for at least a mile.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We're not allowed to bait anything here, know they would love to get in the garden as one jumped the fence and munched down a few tops off some bean plants.

Its so green here right now, managed to get a little more mowing done and some of the grass is just higher then the roll bar on the tractor!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Rick how do you see where you are going then ?? Sounds like a jungle to me.

Chris, I am guessing you are on well. That costs to water then, have you thought about putting in a cistern ( sp ?) a holding tank for rain water run offs ? If you have it up hill you can us gravity to feed a plot. I would bury about a 1000 gallon tank and use under soil irrigation. There are also products that catch moisture out of the air and from rain. It is like jello, it them slowly releases the moisture back for the plants. Or how about a windmill well ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bet he lives on a chunk of granite, and redirecting the flow of rain water in Colorado would probably be frowned upon. Not to mention it would fill up with dirt.
You can't even catch rain water from your roof there from what I was told.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Don is right... we can't do anything here with the water. We're not even supposed to have outside spigots on the house from what I understand. Water rights here are like mineral rights in the oil locations. Very hard to come by.

I was told the laws on capturing water recently changed though and that rain barrels MIGHT be ok now. I'll have to check!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let me know if they are I'll let Rey and Trinity know, she'll be happy.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Apparently it's been OK since 2009!



> Senate Bill 09-080, which was passed and signed during the 2009 legislative session, allows limited collection and use of precipitation for Colorado landowners. The changes apply only to residential properties that are supplied by a well (or could qualify for a well permit). Landowners will complete a permit application, supplied by the Division of Water Resources, that will provide notice of their intent to collect precipitation and a description of how they intend to do it.
> 
> To qualify for a permit, you must meet a minimum of the following criteria:
> 
> ...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll let her know, thanks Chris.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok..sounds like you can grabs your rain that runs off your roof. Not certain how much precip you see but if it is enough you might concider adding a more than just a barrel.

Totes are 250 gallons and are an affordable container that is easy to move and use.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a watering tank that can double as a rain catcher that will hold 1,000 gallons. We use it in the winter for watering horses. I can't believe they even regulate catching rainwater, that sounds insane ! Sounds like they may be relaxing the rules a bit though. Didn't realize they had the same rights as mineral rights here. Mine were just leased for a geo study for oil.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

These are usurptive laws that allow municipalities to force people to use their water. Next they will want to charge for the air you breathe based on your lung capacity during a normal unexerted walk for 100 yards. Where do you draw the line? By breaking the law making them take you to court and demanding a trial then using hopefully twelve competent jurors to overturn the stupid law. They might can pass a usurptive law, but to remove it takes legal action that outside of the way THEY got it done (not by public approval of course) you have no recourse. Collect it at will--make them cite you for a violation, then proceed to demanding a trial by court. I promise you that catching free rain water will be allowed by 12 jurors.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you offering to pay his legal bills ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

At least he can catch the water off his roof. Build a bigger barn Chris.

Again...I would bury it keeping on the cool and unfrozen side of things.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Are you offering to pay his legal bills ?


 Whenever an injustice is asserted, the obligation for rebuttal relies on the usurped. And the usurped's conviction must be strong enough to know he is correct and that being corect he can then also sue for damages (laywer fees- court costs etc...) as well afterwards when he wins. And he will--because to say that rainwater that falls off your roof and onto your property is theirs, even rainman knows better! Every person has to deal initially with the financial obligations of challenging blatant usurptive laws when it involves them. Question is at what point does it become anyone elses, but thats exactly why a quick and descisive reaction to them is needed. They rely on people cowering down to them through FINANCIAL intimidation and worries over losing in court. They count on this and thats why they make such laws, because they feel its needed (most of those in power always do and think alike) and force their ways through law. Just because a law is a law doesnt make it a just law. So in answer to your post--no, however I would challenge it if it was something affecting me directly and seek counsel, maybe even soliciting neighbors or whomever in the area there who would like to do the same and file a class action lawsuit against them. Maybe collectively a lawfirm would go in pro bono on hopes of cashing in on the settlement. And isnt it ALWAYS about the money? Thats another aspect of passing crap laws.


----------



## Bone Collector (Apr 1, 2010)

Baiting is legal here in Michigan, however I planted food plots this year made up of Buckwheat, Red clover and alfalfa.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Bucks are my passion, Love to see them Grow Big! So, I've tried everything under the sun, Not tring to be a smart @ss, but it is true. On a Call / Bones44 are on the right track. Your talking to a guy that fed 4000 lbs of feed to deer last year alone July through December. My food plot is 4 acres Imperial Whitetail Clover by Whitetail Institute (30% Protein ) Very expensive cost me $400 to put it in. My best results over the years are Clover ( Red and Ladino little less costly ) and Turnips. Growing clover or any legumes is that the PH level in your soil needs to be at a 6 or higher. Read up on Legumes! ( Clover, Soybeans, Alfalfa, Peas are all Legumes )

FYI Heres how I plant my Turnips - Old Famers Saying 25 of July Wet or Dry! ( It Works 7/25 - 8/1 Target Dates ) Do so by mixing sand with your seed this way you spread the seed out. ( It a very small seed ) I plant around 1 to 2lbs per acre. Till the soil and roll or drag them in, no more than a 1/4" of dirt over the top of them. You will get a Big Healthy Plant and The Deer Love Them.

How I know so much, is because my father (73) is/was a life time farmer. We own 450 acres. (Farmed Thousands) And now since he is semi retired another guy and I farm our ground, along with 2300 other acres. So anythig revolving around growing something or raising animals that's one thing I truly know somthing about. (I didn't say everything ) So, Feel free to PM me if you have any questions, I'll try to help!


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

Baiting of game animals and using dogs to pursue game animals is not legal in Oregon. 

You can still bait predators and you can use electronic calls for predators. 

You cannot use an electronic decoy for ducks.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Baiting in Pa has always been illegal and even social taboo among some hunters. I always wanted to do it, just to learn the method. They actually allowed baiting in special regs areas for one or two years. (I think it was like 2008-2009, but don't quote me.) Long story short, I had access to waste feed corn. We had a friend who lived on the property bait for us. He always banged the two plastic coffee container scoops twice after he dumped the corn. Deer would come running. It was like shooting his pets. (He didn't mind. He wanted some meat too.) 
One night, I took a scoop of corn to my stand and spread it in an arc that would eventually turn the deer broadside while they fed. Went home with a buck that night. Honestly, I don't miss baiting. We have lots of funnels and lots of deer, but baiting is effective. I like your efforts of food plots and water holes which is good for hunting and the health of the animals. RS, NattyB


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Natty, I planted turnips last year and they didn't freeze so the deer didn't touch them. They came back up after mowing in July and they look really nice. Hoping we get a big freeze as I've had them go absolutely crazy over them. Might want to try them for giggles. They'll basically reseed themselves.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I must agree with Geoff. I had out a feeder for a couple years at my place. It definately made my deer nocturnal. The only thing that made them readily come to the feeder in daylight was deep snow. With six to eight inches of snow on the ground they utilized the easy to find food.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I do to SG. While food plots are beneficial to the herd I don't hunt over them. You should see them after the season. My clover plots are about an acre each and sometimes they'll have 20 deer on them. No snow last year it didn't produce the same results but it's mainly for management and keeping them healthy.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've heard that feeding can make them noctural, due to lack of urgency for food or the day-time pressure at the site. We did not experience that though. We kept a reasonable pile going prior to season, them limited it to 2 scoops per eve on a first come first serve basis. Does and young bucks ran in first. The cow does would kick at the younger ones. While the feed did not bring in any P&Yers direct to bait, two were killed that year by my buddies. (I gave them first crack, Hey Natty...you're a real pal.) I believe the food kept the does in the area, then when the rutt hit, my buddies tagged out. Bones, our ground dosen't allow up to till and plant. The tillable ground is used by the farmers. About half our properties are not adjacent to ag fields. I've heard they like turnips, just stay on the truck.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i bait.


----------



## Tubby (Sep 26, 2012)

Used to bait with pumpkins, corn, apples, and beets. Now I don't bait anymore.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Saskredneck,

I have to ask what are you baiting for? Dinosours? I know Canada has some huge bucks, but I had no idea they were that big. More power to ya'. Suppose that's how it's really done.

RS, NattyB


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Real big deer. I used the grain truck to haul it. At the time oats weren't worth much and we needed the bin space. Fed the deer for two years.


----------



## mnwebb (Oct 2, 2012)

We are trying a food plot this year. Planted Rape crop about 300 yards from a river. It grows even in the cold weather we get up here in Minnesota. The first Euro buck in my profile pick was taken there a couple years ago. for the first time I got skunked last year.


----------



## nc boy1 (Jun 21, 2013)

i have always baited with apples and corn here in western nc start baiting heavy about a month before rifle season opens and then the week before let it run out. then throughout the season put bait down about once a week. because if you put food down everyday the most of the deer will become nocturnal. but if you are after big bucks dont even bother with a bait pile because i have only seen one big buck on my bait pile and he didnt seem to be there for the corn he was just passing through.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

Feeding or baiting deer is illegal in Oregon if you plan to shoot them near where the bait is.

It is not illegal to feed deer during the winter when food is scarce, you just cannot hunt near the feed site.


----------

